# My 3 tanks



## Dantrasy

I'm new to the forum so thought I share with you some pics of my tanks. The last one is only a few weeks in. Happy to receive any feedback, particularly concerning nano hardscape design.



[video=youtube;BaFWz6A8Kqg]



[video=youtube;n9AGeEDWHYs]


----------



## kirk

Very nice the centre tank is my favourite thanks for sharing. How long has that one been running for?


----------



## Lindy

I second Kirk, that middle tank is amazing and I don't normally like rock only scapes.


----------



## Tomfish

I'm very envious!


----------



## Martin in Holland

All 3 looking great. Please share specifics.


----------



## Dantrasy

Thank you.

The 1ft shrimp cube has been going for 11 months. That pic was taken about a month ago. I have it entered into AGA, so fingers crossed.

The 2ft has been going for about 20 months.

The little one with the led light has been going for about 1 month.

The last pic (with all 3) was taken yesterday. 

I'm not 'allowed' to get any more tanks 



Martin in China said:


> All 3 looking great. Please share specifics.



I'll see what I can dig up. But they're all high tech, but maybe the 2ft is mid-tech. All have co2, all have canisters.

The 2ft and 1ft cube are both CADE. the other tank is an ADA mini m knock-off, but the light is ADA.


----------



## tim

Love that 2ft Cade tank.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

Amazing tank dantrasy. Love the different colours.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Vazkez

Stunning  Love the cube...


----------



## allan angus

great tanks


----------



## Crossocheilus

First one is my favourite,  sense of scale is great in all of them!


----------



## kirk

Dantrasy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The 1ft shrimp cube has been going for 11 months. That pic was taken about a month ago. I have it entered into AGA, so fingers crossmonths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


  doesn't surprise me as it well worthy. Good luck too. When I create a scape that pleasing on the eye I will feel that all the stress involved/maintenance has been worth it.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Very nice and well maintained


----------



## mr. luke

My only criticism of the scapes is that there is only 3 of them


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Great colors, and I really like your backgrounds.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy

Thank you very much for your comments.

It's good to have all the specs in one place. I'll add dosing regime / rodi wc info to this post soon.

So here goes:

Specs for the 2ft:

Flora (most of it)
Altelanthera reinekii mini
Rotala sp green
Rotala colarata
Dwarf hair grass
Ludwigia arcuata
US fissidens
Flame moss
Staurogyne repens
Rotala macrandra
Hydroctyle Japan

Fauna
none at the moment, used to have Black Tetras and Harlequin Rasboras

Hardware
60x45x45 CADE opti-clear tank, stand (metal frame with glass inserts), poles
ADA Amozonia II soil
ADA Nile Sand
Sera 500 reactor
Dupla reg Armature Pro, Dupla magnetic valve, Dupla cylinder 1.5kg and bubble counter
Fluval 406
ATI Power module fixture 4x 24w (2x Giesemann midday, 1x KZ fiji purple, 1x Giesemann aquaflora). Tubes all need replacing asap.
Borneo Wild 17mm intake and outtake
Hydor 200w inline heater

Fertz
1x cap (5ml) Fe every second day - Seachem Fe, or Borneo Wild Vivid, or Easy Life Ferro
1x cap (5ml) K every second day - Seachem, ADA or Borneo Wild
0.5 cap (2.5mls) Dino Pee (micros) alternate days
1 pump ADA Special Lights after weekly WC (for P)
Pinch Mg after WC weekly
0.5 cap (2.5mls) home made KN03 after WC
0.5 cap (2.5mls) Dino Spit x2 weekly (10% glut)
Weekly 30% WC rodi
Sub Revitaliser Red (Borneo Wild) Fe capsules under Dwarf Hair Grass

5-6 bps
6hr photo time

Specs for the 1ft:

Flora
HC
Mini Pellia
Rose Moss
Dwarf hair grass

Fauna
RCS
CRS
2x Ottos

Hardware
30x35x30 CADE opti-clear tank, glass stand and light (2x24w PL)
BenebachiI soil
Ista reactor
Co2 Pro reg, Co2 Pro magnetic valve, 1kg cylinder brought home from a visit to Hong Kong (customs didn't like me very much).
Eheim 2213
Cal Aqua Labs 13mm lily pipes
Hydor 200w inline heater

Fertz
Approx 5 drops each Fe and K every second day
2 drops Dino Pee alternate days
1 drop Dino Spit x2 weekly
Tiny pinch Mg after WC weekly
2 drops home made KN03 after WC
Weekly 30% WC rodi
Sub Revitaliser Red (Borneo Wild) Fe capsules under Dwarf Hair Grass

1.5 bps
6hr photo time

Specs for the 'mini m':

Flora
HC
Mini Pellia
Dwarf Hair Grass
Fissiden (Mt Glorious)

Fauna
RCS
Will be adding ottos soon
Hardware
36x22x26 FIRE tank
ADA Aqua Sky 361
ADA Amozonia II soil  (reused)
ADA Sarawak sand
Ista reactor
No brand reg, No brand magnetic valve, No brand 1kg cylinder
Eheim 2213
Cal Aqua Labs 13mm lily pipes
Hydor 200w inline heater

Fertz
Approx 5 drops each Fe and K every second day
2 drops Dino Pee alternate days
1 drop Dino Spit x2 weekly
Tiny pinch Mg after WC weekly
2 drops home made KN03 after WC
x2 20% WC rodi
Sub Revitaliser Red (Borneo Wild) Fe capsules under Dwarf Hair Grass

1.5 bps
7hr photo time


----------



## flygja

Those are seriously beautiful. Got some specific questions on the 60cm if you don't mind. What's your CO2 bubble rate and how long do you run your lights for?


----------



## flygja

Also what's your fertilisation routine?


----------



## Dantrasy

Thanks a lot flygja

Vegetable glycerine is in the bubble counter (not water). For the 2ft it's pretty fast, 5-6 bps. The others are more like 1.5 bps. The 2ft gets a 6hr photo time, other vary.  I'll get fert info up soon.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I see you put your water up to the top. Don't your fish and shrimps try to escape?


----------



## Martin in Holland

thanks for the specs....


----------



## Dantrasy

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I see you put your water up to the top. Don't your fish and shrimps try to escape?



Very rarely, luckily. In the early days I found micro fish jump out of the nano, so I only put ottos in now. I've had 3-4 shrimp jump out of the 1ft. I haven't had any issues with the 2ft.


----------



## Yoda-BB

Nice tanks !!!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Can you tell us, do you use your filters on their full power (max flow) or do you reduce flow with something?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy

Just updated the specs post with fert info. Also added a video I did of the 1ft a while back (when the scape was about 4 months old).



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Can you tell us, do you use your filters on their full power (max flow) or do you reduce flow with something?



The 2ft and 1ft filters are on full power. I pack filters pretty tight (i.e. x2 large bio-chem zorb pouches in the 2ft's fluval 406, and one large in the 1ft's 2213). Plus they have the heater and reactor (several elbows) to slow the flow. 

The mini m filter isn't packed so tight (no big polishing pouches). So on this one I have the taps turned down slighly. Previously the hc was being blown around too much and some on the front-right was uprooting. As the filter begins to clog (shouldn't have to wait long) I'll return the taps to full power.


----------



## Dantrasy

Changed up the 3rd tank. I hope the foreground now blends in more with the rest of the scape. I think it will look better when the hc grows over the edges of the sand. Still plan to rework the small rock placement and add more mt glorious fissidens


----------



## flygja

Wow... 5-6 bps? That sounds like a lot!

LOL those fertiliser names - dino pee and dino spit. Sounds like you dose the macros once a week, micros every 2 days and carbon every 2 days?


----------



## Dantrasy

flygja said:


> Wow... 5-6 bps? That sounds like a lot!
> 
> LOL those fertiliser names - dino pee and dino spit. Sounds like you dose the macros once a week, micros every 2 days and carbon every 2 days?



Yeah, the names are funny. the root tabs are called Dino Dung. 

I dose macro/micros on alternate days. Excel/spit about once or twice a week.


----------



## parotet

Awesome tanks. Congrats!

Jordi


----------



## darren636

Shut mouth!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Dantrasy said:


> Yeah, the names are funny. the root tabs are called Dino Dung.



I wonder who is manufacturer of such funny ferts.


----------



## Dantrasy

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I wonder who is manufacturer of such funny ferts.



They're made by a lfs. The owner is sometime on TV (e.g. crocodile conservation). They are located in Darwin, a pretty remote 'outback' location. I'd love to visit someday. 

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/


----------

